# Venomous Snake Pictures and Force Feeding Video



## Najakeeper (Dec 10, 2011)

I helped a friend to export some of his snakes to USA and while I was at his place, I took some pictures of his wonderful collection:

Absolutely stunning and evil Cape cobra-_Naja nivea_







Indo-Chinese spitting cobra-_Naja siamensis_







Copperhead-_Agkistrodon contortrix_







Rough scaled death adder-_Acanthophis rugosus_







Smooth scaled death adder-_Acanthophis laevis_ (Used to be mine)













A hybrid death adder species-_Acanthophis sp._







Barkly tableland death adder-_Acanthophis hawkei_ babies all ready and packed







One hold-back baby that was kept for me to be picked up in the future:







Death adder babies are really difficult to start feeding so my friend force feeds them. Here is the video of the procedure:

[YOUTUBE]BFr5yvV0Ybo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pavel (Dec 10, 2011)

That was interesting!  Have to admit, I don't know that I could bring myself to do it -- I'd be so afraid of hurting the snake.  Why is it so difficult to get the babies to eat?  Is it just a matter of not using their preferred prey?


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 10, 2011)

pavel said:


> That was interesting!  Have to admit, I don't know that I could bring myself to do it -- I'd be so afraid of hurting the snake.  Why is it so difficult to get the babies to eat?  Is it just a matter of not using their preferred prey?


I believe so. This is a mainland Aussie species and they feed on small lizards as babies. My friend has no lizard prey available, so he force feeds. I tried to tease feed her several times before the force feeding but even though she bit, she did not eat. I can not do the force feeding myself with such a tiny snake so the breeder will keep my pair 'till they start eating on their own.


----------



## kevin91172 (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh yes saw this vid on youtube because I subscribe to you..I got some stories to tell on force feeding,some great and only one not so great....got to watch your fingers is the main thing


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, absolutely you gotta watch the fingers while feeding Acanthophis. This tiny little thing can kill you.


----------



## BimBim (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice pictures  , what was fed to the baby snake in the video? do you have to force feed much or was that one just being stubborn?


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

BimBim said:


> Nice pictures  , what was fed to the baby snake in the video?


Half pinky mouse.



BimBim said:


> do you have to force feed much or was that one just being stubborn?


This is my friend doing the force feeding. It is a very stressful experience for both the keeper and the snake so it is avoided until there is no other way to nourish the snake. A death adder this size can kill you so this is very serious business. When I had venomous snakes, I had to force feed my baby Naja kaouthia(Monocled cobra) and believe me it is not fun.


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 18, 2011)

So are you getting venomous again? Is it just this pair?


----------



## the toe cutter (Dec 23, 2011)

I used to have a Canebrake rattler female that was very timid and I had to force feed her a few times. It is never a pleasant experience especially when you see those fangs vigorously stabbing into they prey item inches from your fingers! I used soft tipped tweezers. Colubrids can be tricky as well, i recently had a 5ft African beaked snake pop his fang out the side of his mouth and attempt to drag it into my thumb. Didn't even notice until I felt a prick from the fang. Not deadly, but rufotoxin can cause some rather nasty side effects like Hypertension and the swelling and pain is horrific!


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 23, 2011)

Does he sell HOTS or just keep?


----------



## BigJ999 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ahhh the highly venomous Death Adder  Its venom is post-synaptic neurotoxin if im not mistaken but they aren't the most dangerous Australian elapid. I think that goes to Pseudonaja textilis (Easten Brown snake) or Coastal Taipan(Oxyuranus scutllatus). I like death adder's though


----------



## Najakeeper (Jan 5, 2012)

ZergFront said:


> So are you getting venomous again? Is it just this pair?


Just the pair, maybe even just the female. I am waiting for her to eat by herself, still being forcefed.


----------



## gatamer (Jan 7, 2012)

i've been in snake hobby several years , but venomous ones no , it's too risky , but i'm respecting the ones who have them


----------

